# Vaping While on Charge



## DrBlaz3 (31/1/16)

It seems there are some Electrical savvy individuals on here , Simple question is it safe to vape while the mod is on charge via usb cable, will it cause on damage to the device ,battery or my face in anyway (evic mini)


----------



## shaunnadan (31/1/16)

Vap while on charge is called pass-thru

as long as it has its own charger with a 1a rating then your fine. Not too long ago there was a huge debacle where clouper 30w mods were melting due to USB charging via pc ports.


----------



## Nimatek (31/1/16)

The VTC mini disables the charge feature when the screen is on and goes straight into pass thru mode. So essentially your pc or wall charger is providing the current needed to run the device while the battery is bypassed. As soon as the screen goes off again, charging continues.

Personally a few puffs should be fine, but don't sit there for 4 hours puffing away and hoping for a charge as the cycle is interrupted every time and thus might be bad for the longevity of the battery.


----------



## DrBlaz3 (31/1/16)

I have it on a 2amp phone charger so should be good thanks


----------

